# Pics of my piraya tank



## bluebird

Full wiev of the tank 2300 litre / 11 Pygocentrus piraya



























Pascal / France


----------



## eiji

great tank, fish and set up, is this the same one you posted months ago??


----------



## Isujustice05

wow that is an amazing tank!


----------



## bc_buddah

uh . . . france wins


----------



## Dezboy

HOLY CRAP, aaawwweeeesssssooooommmmmeeeeeeeee, the £'s worth of fish in that tank is awesome and the bloody fish are amazing too


----------



## Ja'eh

Anyone of these pics could win POTM. Best set-up I've seen yet and amazing looking piraya too. What size are your piraya? Honestly your set-up has made me a very jelous man lol.


----------



## bluebird

Thank's..


----------



## kona69




----------



## eiji

just lovin' every pics you post sir!!! freaking awesome


----------



## geo20

wow im stunned


----------



## armac

I like the convicts


----------



## skubasteve!

Still the greatest fish tank on the forum by far IMO. Thanks for sharing, its always a pleasure viewing photos of your stock and tank.


----------



## ICEE

skubasteve! said:


> Still the greatest fish tank on the forum by far IMO. Thanks for sharing, its always a pleasure viewing photos of your stock and tank.


agreed 100% nothing looks more natural then that


----------



## VEGA

no words for that beauty


----------



## bigshawn

Now thats what I'm talking about right there beautifull love those pirayas...........


----------



## bob351

holy sh*t i have never seen such colour on a fish







this tank is the best p tank there is no argument


----------



## Nick G




----------



## LS1FDRx7

Wow. I'm speechless. Absolutely Amazing.


----------



## notaverage

WOW!


----------



## bluebird

sorry i only speak french & German )
morre pic's of the tank

orinocodoras eigenmanni in the tank


----------



## bluebird

the first post of the tank
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...154213&st=0

video of the tank


----------



## boomyvwj

all i can say is A+++++++++++ quality fish, fish tank, and setup!


----------



## marmot

This tank is basically the measuring stick for a shoaled tank.


----------



## Doktordet

Oui! Oui!









Great tank. And as can be seen, if provided with plenty of hiding spots, a piranha tank can actually be a community tank as well.


----------



## pirayaman

oh my god

this is the best looking piranha tank i have ever seen in my life i cant even try and compare with this 
wow wow

and just look at the cohab tetras stripped raphel plecos 11 piraya wow

does any body know how many gallons 23oo litters is

i have nothing else to say im allstruck i can just aspire to do something the great

hats off man really wow


----------



## Bradabolics

absolutely amazing...no words can describe that tank, and piraya...WOW!!


----------



## Nevermind

pirayaman said:


> does any body know how many gallons 23oo litters is


Roughly 600G

Amazing tank man, one day I hope to have a tank like this.


----------



## nameless

Magnificient tank and pirayas.
Wondeful job.








Congrads


----------



## Dawgz

This is by far the best tank on this site in my opinion...

with the exception of Frankenstein's Tank...

Great tank! Nice job!


----------



## fishguy1313

danka gut!! - very good in german, i think... beautiful.


----------



## Dawgz

fishguy1313 said:


> danka gut!! - very good in german, i think... beautiful.


Danka = Thank you

Gut = good.

U said "Thank you, good"....which makes no sense.

"Sehr Gut" = Very good.


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro

cool pics

very nice tank


----------



## a-ronn

tank look amazing bud


----------



## just_relaxed

best looking piranha tank ever! Amazing man!


----------



## bluebird

Thank an all for your speak..

pics of feedind this evening

the small piraya have 17-18-cm an the bigs have 22 - 23 cm

have one year old; i buy at april 2007









Pascal


----------



## JD7.62

BEAUTIFUL!! I love the Orinocodoras eiginmanni. I cant wait till mine gets that big and bigger!


----------



## dalyhawk

holy sh*t this is one badass tank! It looks like it should be in a zoo! i've never seen a tank like this, or even close to this!!!!!!! I can't get over how natural it looks! Good looking fish, but i'm more impressed with the damn tank! I wonder how much money is sunk into this tank


----------



## Eating Machine

Beautiful, stunning, and imressive.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Beautiful. Besides the tetras, I'm impressed you want to risk the rest of those fish. I like the pleco


----------



## ICEE

the tetras make the tank look even more beautiful


----------



## PygoLover

NO COMMENT!!! das ist die bessere aquarium das ich gesehen habe. es tut mir leid fuer mein deutsch aber ich bin ein italiener. ich habe immer getreumt etwas genau so. das ist unmoeglich!! vielen gratz!! 4 mal grosserer als meines !!








Tommy


----------



## PygoLover

NO COMMENT!!! das ist die bessere aquarium das ich gesehen habe. es tut mir leid fuer mein deutsch aber ich bin ein italiener. ich habe immer getreumt etwas genau so. das ist unmoeglich!! vielen gratz!! 4 mal grosserer als meines !!








Tommy


----------



## bluebird

PygoLover said:


> NO COMMENT!!! das ist die bessere aquarium das ich gesehen habe. es tut mir leid fuer mein deutsch aber ich bin ein italiener. ich habe immer getreumt etwas genau so. das ist unmoeglich!! vielen gratz!! 4 mal grosserer als meines !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy


Danke Dir für deine nette worte, tut mir halt leid das ich mit euch nicht ein bischen reden kann über das Becken, hätte mir viel spass gemacht einige paar wörte mit euch zu tauschen. Aber was solls, bilder sind ja international. 
Wünsche alles beste für dein eigenes Becken.. 
(Fals Du das für mich auf english übersetzen köntest und hier rein posten. Danke..)

Mit freundliche grüsse,

Pascal


----------



## Moondemon

Bonjour Pascal,

Comme tout le monde, je suis en pleine fascination avec ton aquarium de piraya. J'avais suivi le tout sur ton blog (j'ai perdu l'adresse, mais je compte bien la retrouver!)...de la création du bac jusqu'à l'introduction des nouveaux piranhas. Toutes mes félicitations pour le travail impeccable que tu as fait avec cette aquarium... elle est magnifique, tu es très talentueux ! L'ancienne que tu avais était également très belle, même si plus petite. Lâches pas, c'est super !

Mat


----------



## ...Jay...

What can one even say about a tank like this?

Piranha owners dream come true. Just stunning.


----------



## bluebird

Moondemon said:


> Bonjour Pascal,
> 
> J'avais suivi le tout sur ton blog (j'ai perdu l'adresse, mais je compte bien la retrouver!)...de la création du bac jusqu'à l'introduction des nouveaux piranhas.
> Mat


Merci à toi Mat
My blog of the nattereri tank : http://piranhas.skyrock.com/

My blog of the piraya tank : http://piraya.skyrock.com/

Bonne continuation à toi


----------



## PygoLover

ich habe schon beide die blog gesehen...sind die aquarium beide deine?? das ist super!! ich bin ohne worten








wenn man die moeglichkeit, der platz und die zeit hat, nichts ist unmoeglich. vielen gratz!!

PS ich habe gesehen dass jemand auf french sprecken kann, so es wird fuer dich auf jeden fall bessere sein, aber wenn du brauchst etwas zu uebersetzen, du kannst mir fragen. 
Tommy


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Very nice setup


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Came across this on the net. Took a hell of a lot for you to set up.

http://piraya.skyrock.com/


----------



## PygoLover

bluebird said:


> Danke Dir für deine nette worte, tut mir halt leid das ich mit euch nicht ein bischen reden kann über das Becken, hätte mir viel spass gemacht einige paar wörte mit euch zu tauschen. Aber was solls, bilder sind ja international.
> Wünsche alles beste für dein eigenes Becken..
> (Fals Du das für mich auf english übersetzen köntest und hier rein posten. Danke..)
> 
> Mit freundliche grüsse,
> 
> Pascal


Translation:

thanks for your sweet words, i'm sorry that i'm not able to talk a little with you about this tank, i'm glad about those few words exchanged. Whatever, photos are international.
Best wishes for all your tanks

friendly

Pascal


----------



## Uncle Jesse

this is not even a tank........ its a work of art!


----------



## bluebird

thanks , Pygolover, for the transalation

Moore pics


----------



## Stick

Your tank looks awsome







That is exactly what I would like my tank to look like in a few years. I could use some pointers on the plants.


----------



## PygoLover

Stick said:


> --------------------
> 750 gallon ( 14 pygos)
> 5 terns- 12" -13+"
> 3 cariba- 12"-13+"
> 4 pirayas- 1- 10"er and 4- 12 1/2"-14+"
> 2 reds, 11"-12"
> ( 13" tern for sale)
> 
> 165 gallon ( 9 pygos)
> 3 cariba- 6"-maybe 8"
> 7 pirayas- 5 1/2"-7"
> 
> 75 gallon
> 1 tern, about 6"


your tank is bigger then thisone?? :O where are tour pics??

PS ohne worten bluebird, es ist wunderbar
Tommy


----------



## Stick

PygoLover said:


> --------------------
> 750 gallon ( 14 pygos)
> 5 terns- 12" -13+"
> 3 cariba- 12"-13+"
> 4 pirayas- 1- 10"er and 4- 12 1/2"-14+"
> 2 reds, 11"-12"
> ( 13" tern for sale)
> 
> 165 gallon ( 9 pygos)
> 3 cariba- 6"-maybe 8"
> 7 pirayas- 5 1/2"-7"
> 
> 75 gallon
> 1 tern, about 6"


your tank is bigger then thisone?? :O where are tour pics??

PS ohne worten bluebird, es ist wunderbar
Tommy
[/quote]

Bigger doesn't always=better. My tank is big, his tank is beautiful. This is what I'm shooting for in the next few years. Here's what my tank looks like now


----------



## curly

Mon dieu! C'est fantastique mon ami. Bon travail(?)


----------



## shoal king

wow blue bird that tank looks amazing, i love the way it looks like an actual piece of the amazon. can't wait to see what it looks like when they are 10"+


----------



## goldlake

edit: i was gonna use words but I just didnt know what to say.


----------



## just_relaxed

very impressive! great colouration on the fish also. Hoping some day my tank will look anything like this in the future.









Funny how a few (or one) members who are always so eager to get compliments on their photo's they post, are now awefully quiet. The people im talking about know who i mean. And i mean some big members. Pretty lame i think. Like their jealous about things they cant accomplish with their fish or tank. Pretty pathetic i think. Sorry i get off-topic but i just hate people like that.

On-topic GREAT TANK


----------



## gonzo95

un petit coucou de ton ami gonzo!!malgré que je comprend pas l'anglais je pense qu'ils disent tous comme moi que ton bac est merveilleux!!
bonne continuation @ bientot!!


----------



## bluebird

Merci... Gonzo..


----------



## Σņįġmã

breathtaking amazing


----------



## Nick G

amazing tank man!


----------



## rhomkeeper

wow, that is absolutly amazing


----------



## EZmoney

that is one righteous tank and superb pics


----------



## ALESSANDRO

Bluebird in your tank do you use HQI lamp? If yes what kind?


----------



## PygoLover

Ale he speaks only German...

Blubird, benutzst du in deines aquarium HQL neon oder nicht? welche firma und wie viele watts?
Tommy


----------



## ALESSANDRO

Thanks friend


----------



## taylorhedrich

By far one of the nicest aquascaped tank set-ups I've seen, and the P. piraya shoal only makes it look better.


----------



## bluebird

After 18 months...


----------



## gonzo95

Magnificent!!!!!! Piraya are extrordinaire!!!!!!


----------



## bluebird

PygoLover said:


> Ale he speaks only German...
> 
> Blubird, benutzst du in deines aquarium HQL neon oder nicht? welche firma und wie viele watts?
> Tommy


Wie Du auf den bilder sehen kannst, benutze ich HQI brenner und zwei OSRAM skywhite rohre.
der mitlere HQI iund die zwei aüsere sind 10 000°K . die zwei inere sind 14 000°K

MFG/ Pascal


----------



## phen_dox

wow! truly amazon tank!


----------



## PygoLover

nur zwei worte.... alles wunderbar!!








Tommy


----------



## VEGA

you have an incredible tank...it's amazing


----------



## James Blake

all i can say is wow. this is the nicest tank that i have ever seen. good job, your tank is an inpiration to us all.


----------



## Dezboy

wow now i must say i am jelous as hell...................awesome set up mate


----------



## anthonycaf

excellente


----------



## EZmoney

Still looking great


----------



## pescadofrito

Very nice setup.


----------



## Nick G

how do you say "wow" in italian?

going to have to learn that term for all you guys tanks over there.
awesome tank man


----------



## wsx

Wunderschones set up.

Ich habe nur eine frage. Die pflanzen wurde die nicht kaput gemacht durch die fische. Ich habe selbst ein 900 liter tank und 8 Nattereri's und wen die schnell durch dem tank schwimmen machen sie die pflanzen kaput.


----------



## bluebird

@WSX 
Nein, die pflanzen werden nicht zerschtöhrt.. so lange die fische keine Balz vornehmen..aber mit Piraya glaube ich kaum das eine balz statt finden wird..

Pics of November..


----------



## Malawi-

Nice looking tank, how often are you feeding them?


----------



## Furgwa

that tank blows my mind!! and the pictures are just amazing! Can this guy win an award for this tank? If our clan doesn't have an award for best tank ever i suggest creating one lol!! unreal. So much for thinking mine was tight, got a loooong ways to go!


----------



## bluebird

Malawi- said:


> Nice looking tank, how often are you feeding them?


Hello .

Feeding all 6- 7 day .. with :





opening the fish body and make spirulina chips or other vegetarien chips


feeding the fish with chips in the body.


----------



## Ibanez247

ITs like christmas everytime bluebird posts pics. Simply amazing! Its like someone posted earlier that others post everyday looking for comments yet bluebird posts what, twice a year here and it just blows everyone out of the water. If a tv show ever did a special on piranha keeping this is the tank to be shown hands down. Thanks for the beuatiful pics bluebird. If my setup was anywhere near this I think Id loose my job because Id be glued to it all day. I wish I had somewhere to get whole fish where I live. I like the idea of stuffing fish with vegetable flakes. Ill have to try that. Great job!! Until next time..


----------



## nero1

My jaw just opened to its full extent. Just spectacular.


----------



## philbert

woooooooowwwww


----------



## rchan11

Pics are stunning.


----------



## stackbrickz

BY FAR THIS IS THE BEST SET-UP I HAVE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE


----------



## NeXuS

definitely the best i have ever seen


----------



## Moondemon

IMO, nothing compares to this !
AMAZING !!


----------



## 65galhex

I am 100% speechless. This is the most amazing tank I have ever seen. The colours of the fish, the setup, the pictures, all of it. Kudos to you my good sir!!!!


----------



## si 74

i dont post much here but that is the most amazing tank i have ever seen , beautiful fish and as said truly a inspiration to every person in this hobby well done, really really well done.

si


----------



## NTcaribe

just curious to how much of the neons, and what not you go through?...i mean i got away with having an array of little fish in with my reds and it did last about a month..do you just keep them well fed?...or is this just pure gamble and chance?....i really like your tank


----------



## gonzo95

je sais pas si on te l'a dit mais ton bac est magnifique enfin pas plus beau que le mien mais magnifique quand meme!!!


----------



## Malawi-

How many other fish are in there that are not piranhas? 100-200? How many species?


----------



## caribad

I wouldn't mind eating eveything that was on that plate. Gorgeous looking fish, and has got to be the nicest tank I've seen. I'd love to read about the whole set-up and equipment that is in it.
AWESOME!


----------



## Restricted-

that is the best tank on the site


----------



## locust

Quality!


----------



## Murphy18

These fish have some insane color, and an amazing home too!!


----------



## primetime3wise

just imagine what he could have on his hands in a few years! now that's a hell of a tank for that species.


----------

